# Homemade Creations >  Potting Bench

## Workshopshed

Potting bench made for a relative out of old scaffold planks found in the garden and 2x4s left by builders etc.



Workshopshed: Potting Bench - Part 5

----------

kbalch (Mar 15, 2013)

----------


## kbalch

Nice! Good use of repurposed materials.

I'm sure that my wife would enjoy one of those...

Ken

----------

